
Show HN: Excalidraw – Sketch Hand-Drawn Like Diagrams - vjeux
https://github.com/excalidraw/excalidraw
======
SanchoPanda
This is wonderful! I was hoping to come across a friendly UI for rough.js and
this is as clean as can be. Very appreciated.

------
vjeux
I wrote a blog post talking about the journey and lessons learned:
[https://blog.vjeux.com/2020/uncategorized/reflections-on-
exc...](https://blog.vjeux.com/2020/uncategorized/reflections-on-
excalidraw.html)

------
lipis
Share your diagrams via links
[https://excalidraw.com/?id=4899614721310720](https://excalidraw.com/?id=4899614721310720)

------
verdverm
When did people start putting testimonials in their README.md?

~~~
vjeux
Do you think it’s a bad idea? I figured that it would help people give it the
motivation to try it out.

~~~
verdverm
It's spammy / too much marketing for GitHub, sort of against the general
ethos. Those go on a website, also random Twitter accounts don't give much
trust, too much spam / bots over there

